
Is W16 Batch already closed? - weingartner
Hi guys, 
I was just wondering, is W16 batch closed?
I am curious to know what kind of startups got in.
======
jdoliner
Pretty sure interviews wrapped a few weeks ago. As usual you won't know who
got in until the companies choose to announce it.

~~~
weingartner
I asked that because we applied late (one week after the dead line), and we
have not received an answer yet. So, we were wondering if there was still some
chance to get in.

